# Second Metatarsophalangeal total joint replacement



## mbort (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a surgeon that has been doing these more frequently..any ideas on coding for the 2nd MTP?  There are codes for the great toe,  but not for the lesser metatarsals.  Thanks for any input.


----------

